# Maps



## Eric Lincoln

There always seems to be lots of people on here willing to share great spots to fish but as someone new to the water around here the big problem is: Is there anything out there that more clearly defines all the names that are used in terms of location. I have a Pescador, I have brand new electronics with a map chip. I hate getting stuck and so venturing off without real knowledge of water is a bit nerve racking.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Yes,

http://www.hooknline.com/

http://www.fishinghotspots.com/e1/pc/viewcategories.asp?idCategory=53&pageStyle=L

Great report


----------



## Black Dog

If someone is talking about a place and I don't know where that is, this is where I look first: http://www.stxmaps.com/go/south-texas-coastal-fishing.html

Google earth and the navionics web app has some names too.


----------



## fieldsfishing

In addition to using my charts on my gps plotter, I pre-game with the nav web app as well as the nav boating app on my Ipad. I too, like to have piece of mind and a game plan before heading out for a day of fishing.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Pick up 1 of the basic fishing maps for the bay area you are fishing and you can figure it out. The maps are available at the sporting goods stores, highly detailed, and great tools to help you fish productive areas during the season you are in. Good Luck!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## DaToaster

I use Hook-N-Line maps and google earth. Thought myself SPI, arroyo city, North Port Mansfield and POC. Been catching in all these location.


----------



## Eric Lincoln

do the maps have all the names of the locations on them? I guess when I see a post w/ a ref to a location the first challenge is...which part of the coast is that? Is that near Galveston, matagorda, POC, Port A??? I just need everyone to post a picture along with the rest of their report lol. 
STX maps looks awesome but looks like it stops short of Freeport. 
I'm not that familiar with that app, I've looked for apps but was disappointed. I think the chip that I bought at the same time I bought the GPS is navionics...not sure, it was recommended to me by terry at Terry's seaworthy marine in rock port (great guy)

Thanks for those who replied, I looked up each of your suggestions and I will go get the physical maps to try to keep track... I need to catch at least one legal fish, right now I am gear rich and fish poor.


----------



## Sgrem

What area are you trying to fish?... 

Maybe can give you a lil guidance....then you have to get out and learn that bay 100 yards at a time.


----------



## Eric Lincoln

sgrem said:


> What area are you trying to fish?...
> 
> Maybe can give you a lil guidance....then you have to get out and learn that bay 100 yards at a time.


I live in pearland (west) so putting In near Demi John and trying to learn that side of west bay, bastrop bay (which we have a camp in and have watched many people get stuck), I have ventured into alligator lake (although didn't go all the way in)... Just looking for spot around there. Haven't gone into chocolate bay or Christmas bay... Just not sure where to go.


----------



## schoalbeast101

To speed up the learning curve go with someone who knows the area well or a guide and can show you the danger spots. Use the Intercoastal waterway and marked channels when available. If DIY buy a hook and line map and go slow and learn of the danger spots and the good fishing spots. There is no equal to time on the water and experience to an area of the bay during the different tide phases. During low tides you can make mental notes of areas where you could get stuck or trolling motor and drifting areas only. To me it's part of the challenge of becoming a good angler. All of us on here have paid our dues one way or another. I pretty much figured out how to navigate the entire east and north shorelines of Trinity Bay by myself. It took time but now is worth it because now I feel safer running those areas.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Eric Lincoln said:


> I live in pearland (west) so putting In near Demi John and trying to learn that side of west bay, bastrop bay (which we have a camp in and have watched many people get stuck), I have ventured into alligator lake (although didn't go all the way in)... Just looking for spot around there. Haven't gone into chocolate bay or Christmas bay... Just not sure where to go.


Sgrem is your guy. Maybe Drundel can tag along and bring his Kevin Costner, Water World Caddy :brew2:

All kidding aside, I have fished that area with Sgrem and he knows it very well.


----------



## Eric Lincoln

So where should I go sat AM and what should we throw. I don't have to have your best spot just something that has a fighting chance.


----------



## Captain Dave

Let the OP know this is a reports forum. POst your results after you find out about maps in General discussion .


----------



## Nero3662

If your in the POC, Matagorda or Seadrift area, Captain Nathan offers Navigation Trips.

http://www.nmsportsmansadventures.com/fishing.html

I learned from guided trips and going friends who know the area.


----------

